# non ethanol gas



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I got ethanol free gas at W Jackson and New Warrington last week. He's got a sign saying Marine Grade Fuel. Its midgrade and it was $4.20 a gal-ouch


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

What is the name of the station. $4.20 really isnt that bad when you need to let it sit a few weeks between fishing trips. Or worse. if the Little Kicker wont start.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

BP on 87 right at the interstate has ethanol free gas. I hate buying from BP but beats paddling.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty sure it was the Parade station. Station is on the south east corner. Look for the MARINE GRADE FUEL BANNER hanging from the sign


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

axman said:


> BP on 87 right at the interstate has ethanol free gas. I hate buying from BP but beats paddling.


I took my gas can and drove over to hwy 87 at the B P this morning. All their pumps said 10% or less ethenol. The station attendant couldn't speak clear english, and He could not tell me if it did or didn't have any ethanol. all he could do was tell me their gas is tested. Showed me the papers. The papers said there was no water in the gas.?????
I decided to pass this time.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Gas station at the corner of Hwy-90 and Ward Basin rd over in Milton, claims to have non ethynol gas. i think its the Local Yokel gas station, not the Tom Thumb.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

*test for ethanol?*

Is there a test we can use to detect ethanol?
I heard of a story of a guy filling up with what he thought was non ethanol from a non ethnaol pump and ended up with ethanol type damgage yamaha fuel pump $2000 bill.


----------



## Robster_Craws (Jun 9, 2010)

Go to baileys.com. They have small ethanol testers you can use to see how much ethanol (alcohol) is in the gas. They are cheap also


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

All you need is a test tube or turkey baster, etc.
Put a teaspoon, etc. of water in it and mark the tube at the waterline.
Then add the gasoline and shake well.
Wait for the waterline to reappear.

If it is now higher than the previous mark, there is ethanol in the gasoline.


----------



## Papaxfour (May 27, 2010)

There is a station in Milton called The Other Place that has 93 octane with no ethanol. _It is located at the corner of Willard Norris and Hwy 89 (bypass)._


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i seen a place in panama city last weekend and it was going for $4.28 a gallon. i liked to have crapped myself untill i noticed it had a sign saying ethanol free.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Website for non-ethanol stations. Just click on state and scroll down to city.

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=AL


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

*Surcharge?*

I started this post and just wanted to give a follow on the ethanol free gas price at West Jackson & New Warrington. I went there after they closed to get gas(pumps run 24hrs). Wanted to get $200.00 worth of gas. Put in credit card and it only lets me get 50 bucks. Went thru this 3 more times with different cards. Weeks later I get my bank and card statements and the gas station charged me $3.95 a card for each 50.00 transaction.

So I am now out just shy of 16.00. Next time we come down there I have lose some fishing tme to go to the station to get this fixed--might want to check and see if anybody eles got chgarged this to


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Visa and MasterCard prohibit surcharges, and American Express discourages them. Amex does prohibit "discrimination" against the Amex card, however, so if a merchant accepts Visa and MasterCard (and cannot impose a surcharge under those companies' rules), the merchant may not discriminate against Amex by imposing a surcharge.


----------

